# Finally back on the halloween track



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

It seems like an age since I have been able to to focus on Halloween and the forum. 

So, whats been happening in my world ??

Well first of all my wife decided she wanted the spare room back as a spare bedroom. So my stepson and I have had to clear out what we had in there and minimalize. Unfortunately this was used as my workroom  

So all my craft materials are now confined to a storage cupboard. 

So did this take that long to do ? No ... the next thing was a total clear out of each room in the house for a Garage sale... during which time it was decided to give the stepson's room a total makeover. 

So this last weekend we held our garage sale. It was a huge success. Don't worry, there was nothing in the sale that could be used as, converted to, or made a part of an halloween prop. 

So now we can start to settle back and I can at last start to focus on my projects for this year's haunt. 

I have already paid a visit to the dollar store and bought some of the crows, and I got a couple of boxes of misc halloween decor at a yard sale for $5 (pictures to follow).

The main thing though is I AM BACK ... and I missed you all


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

What a relief to know there was no "Halloween Possibilities" in that garage sale stuff...........oh yes.....and welcome back!!

Muffy


----------

